# Raleigh in longmont



## Balloonoob (Feb 5, 2019)

Any lightweight riders in the longmont area. Thought this might be worth a look. https://boulder.craigslist.org/bop/d/longmont-vintage-brooks-saddle-raliegh/6804428688.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 5, 2019)

not much original on that Gran Sport, but it's a respectable rider and a desirable frame


----------



## PfishB (Feb 5, 2019)

Interesting - I have a '72 "Grand Sports", same thing really though Raleigh tweaked the name a few times on that series.  This one is not bad but the crank looks '80's to me, I might be off-base on that.  The fork doesn't look original to me.  MIne also has the hanger on the dropout, this has an add-on claw, it may have been drewed..  Regardless, a decent buy at $50.  You could do a lot with this one, and the Lagoon blue and white paint scheme is so cool and distinctive.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 5, 2019)

Definitely not original crank, and must have changed the BB with that, because that crank requires a more narrow spindle than the original - either that or he has bad chainline.
The Crane RD is what it is - it was put there for wider gears and chain wrap. 
Tad just replaced the later 600 version of that RD with SunTour - well, because it was smart and works now.
Gran Sport was the lowest-equipment-list Carlton-Raleigh using butted 531, and also had a low-trail fork (ala Grand Prix and International)


----------



## PfishB (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for confirming, crank definitely looked anachronistic to me.  I'd venture that the Crane RD and the Suntour barcons on their own are probably worth the ask  based on current pricing.  I have no need since I have one already but I'd probably check into it anyway if it were in my area.


----------



## juvela (Feb 5, 2019)

-----

Fork is a replacement.

If someone visits they would want to carefully inspect frame for any deformation.

Quite a few original fittings remain -

headset

stem

bar

brakeset

saddle pillar

saddle

seat binder

wheels

bottom bracket cups

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 5, 2019)

I didn't look that close - I'm not in the market, either - that's just a sucky drivetrain.  Cyclone GT was the smart choice.


----------



## dweenk (Feb 6, 2019)

If I could look at it and it was OK, I would buy it. Unfortunately I am in Maryland.


----------



## juvela (Feb 6, 2019)

------

In case we have any GS fans reading there is presently one of the all chrome with painted accents examples from 1970 up on CL.






https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/d/los-angeles-1970-raleigh-grand-sports/6810178521.html

Manufacturer's catalogue page -





------


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 6, 2019)

fair price for that frame - and that's my size


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 6, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Fork is a replacement.
> 
> ...



Yes! Any bike with a replaced fork was likely involved in a collision, especially the T-Bone type. Always check the area just behind the head tube lugs for flaking, crinkly paint.


----------

